# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  PISMOM KORAK BLIŽE

## Brunda

Dragi roditelji, 
pomozite nam da olakšamo boravak bolesnom djetetu u bolnici! U trenucima vrlo teškim za dijete, kad je bolesno i istraumatizirano boravkom u bolnici, ono što mu najmanje treba je da se osjeća ostavljeno i osamljeno. Trebamo mu mi, roditelji. No koliko god mi željeli biti sa svojim djetetom, onemogučeni smo u tome važećim pravilnicima i uobičajenim praksama u bolnicama - ne dopuštaju nam biti uz našu djecu. Pomozite nam da promijenimo tu neprirodnu i diskriminirajuću praksu! 

Upravo se pripremaju promjene Zakona o zdravstvenom osiguranju. U sklopu tih promjena, Roda ce tražiti i promjene članaka koji definiraju 
- pravo roditelja na smještaj uz dijete u bolnici, te 
- pravo na bolovanje dok traje taj smještaj. 
Ta su prava sada donekle definirana 'Pravilnikom o pravima iz osnovnog zdravstvenog osiguranja', ali se ne provode ujednačeno i lako se mogu promijeniti jendostavnom odlukom uprave HZZO-a (doživjeli smo to zadnjom promjenom u svibnju ove godine). Zato inzistiramo da ta prava budu regulirana Zakonom a ne Pravilnikom. 


Pozivamo roditelje djece s iskustvom boravka u bolnici - mislimo da bi nam u toj borbi puno pomogla vaša pisma u kojima bi objasnili svoja pojedinačna iskustva, i ona ružna ali i ona dobra, boravka djeteta u bolnici. Pisma možete poslati na adresu ili na mail udruge roda@roda.hr, nadamo se u što većem broju. Pisma će biti poslana Vladi zajedno sa prijedlogom promjena zakona.

----------


## Bubica

podižem...

----------

